# rechrome or new



## roadrunner (Nov 25, 2009)

hello GTO car people I have a 67 GTO post. The front bumper needs rechroming :confused does anybody know what the average price to rechrome a bumper


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

depends where you live- I live in Ri and it cost 900 for both on a 65 and they had dents pulled out- much nicer if you rechrome your old ones


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree You gotta find a good bumper shop!!!!


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Price also varies a lot depending on the degree of prep work required and the quality of the chroming. A lower quality job might look OK for a while, but it doesn't take long for flaws to start showing up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

the parts place inc dot com was $250 each exchange for my `65.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Fitment can sometimes be a problem with the front bumper on 67's, so I would suggest rechroming it. Selecting a shop is going depend on where you live. If you are in the mid-atlantic area, I would suggest Tri-City.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

We need to know where you are at? We had a shop here in Wichita But the EPA got to be to much hassle and they closed. We have a big big swap meet in Feb that a rechroming co. brings lots of stuff too so you get to see there work plus you can drop off or pick-up also which saves a lot on shipping. You will be happy with a rechrome over a repro Good Luck, Les


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would rechrome, from what I've seen of the exchange and repro units. A friend here in central calif. had his '67 front and rear's redone two weeks ago, and it was $500 for the rear, and $400 for the front, but they are show quality, a mile deep, and have more luster than the factory plating. The chrome guy went as far as straightening the bumpers, and having the on-car fit verified before he plated them, to make sure they were straight BEFORE the point of no return. I checked out a repop rear for my '65 at the Bakersfield Nostalga Drags last month, and the chrome was peeling off in my hands. It was about a $400 item. NO WAY.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

i sent both of mine out through keystone auto group. they supply shops and auto retailers like napa. i know the local rep and i've seen thier work. its very nice. i've been quoted between 400 and 450 per bumper and they should be back around january. i'll let everyone know how they look. also try frankford plating in philladelphia pa. i called them for some small pieces and they seemed reasonable. a guy at a show had his chrome done there for his 68 gto and it was awesome. good luck.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

johnnylightning03 said:


> i sent both of mine out through keystone auto group. they supply shops and auto retailers like napa. i know the local rep and i've seen thier work. its very nice. i've been quoted between 400 and 450 per bumper and they should be back around january. i'll let everyone know how they look. also try frankford plating in philladelphia pa. i called them for some small pieces and they seemed reasonable. a guy at a show had his chrome done there for his 68 gto and it was awesome. good luck.


Good move. I have restored all my cars and seen others too. Without question the rechrome of original parts are the best way to go. I've seen some pretty ugly fitting reman bumpers. They are from China, are thinner material and do not fit well. I bought door handles for my '64 not knowing they would be from China...they didn't fit correctly, you can imagine how mad I was as I took a die grinder to the edge of my new paint to relocate the handle to achieve the correct angle for fitment.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

crustysack said:


> depends where you live- I live in Ri and it cost 900 for both on a 65 and they had dents pulled out- much nicer if you rechrome your old ones


----------

